

Xk3d - xkcd in 3D, and looking for help - cyen
http://xkcd.com/xk3d/

======
vog
That's a great idea!

Unfortunately, the fallback mechanism doesn't work properly (or doesn't event
exist?). For instance, with an older Firefox 3.5 you don't see anything where
the comic should be. Neither 3D nor the good old 2D.

